
Ask HN: Cloudflare Problems? - clintavo
We are seeing all kinds of network problems seemingly related to cloudflare but there is no incident on their status page.  Is anyone else seeing issues?
======
OzzyB
Yes.

I think it's b/c our server(s) are in Dallas... they just posted a notice now

> Network performance issue in the Dallas datacenter

> Investigating - Cloudflare is investigating issues with network performance
> in the Dallas region. We are working to understand the full impact and
> mitigate this problem. More updates to follow shortly.

[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com)

~~~
clintavo
Thanks! Yes, better now.

------
apocalyptic0n3
We're seeing the same thing, servers are also in Dallas. Seems to be this
incident
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/t09lt1843snf](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/t09lt1843snf)

